# Live Broadcast: 2012 Fiat 500 - Chemical Guys Show Car Makeover!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Live Broadcast: 2012 Fiat 500 - Chemical Guys Show Car Makeover!

My friend Louie purchased his wife a brand new Fiat 500 that she absolutely loves and we're going to do a show car makeover to take it to it's maximum potential.

Photos from FiatUSA 


















On *Thursday, July 26th*, starting at 6:00pm we will be performing a full detail to a 2012 Fiat 500

We will also be broadcasting the process LIVE with the video feed starting at *6:00pm* Eastern Time.

**

*Start sharing the Live Broadcast Link with your car buddies today!*

:thumb:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

great idea


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

cmillsjoe said:


> great idea


The live broadcast will start at 6:00pm Eastern Time and we'll be doing a complete buff out on this Fiat.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

11PM GMT (UK) Thats past my bedtime. :lol:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's some of the tools we'll be using tonight.....










And I'll show a number of ways to clean pads...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Here's the Live Video Broadcast recording from last night's Fiat 500 Clinic*





:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

The Fiat 500 has arrived, before we drove it in I took it for a spin and it's a fun little car to drive!










Before we moved the Fiat into the studio I took a few shots of the paint outside in bright sunlight. Louie and his wife have only owned the car for 5 months so the paint is in really good shape. That said, I did my best to photograph metallic, white pearl in full sun and I'll have to say, this is one of the hardest colors to photograph in full sun as it blinds you to look at with your eyes or through the lenz of a camera.





































We're going to start out wiping the car clean using Chemical Guys EcoSMART Waterless Wash.

Then we'll be claying the paint, I have the roll-around-cart all set-up and ready to go with Chemical Guys Luber Clay Lubricant & Together with Pinnacle Ultra Poly Clay.

*Swirl Removal *
We're going to be showing how to use a number of different tools with the Chemical Guys V36 Optical Grade Cut Polish

So everyone will get a chance to test out tools they've never used before and compare similar tools to one another.










I'll go over some pad cleaning techniques too using,

*Grit Guard Universal Pad Washer
Pad Conditioning Brush
XMT Pad Cleaner
Terry Cloth Towels* for _cleaning your pads on the fly_










Here's some action shots of eveyrone getting busy!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Here's the beauty shots!










*Here's the obligatory low down front grill shot

*Photography 101 - The low down front grill shot*






















































































































*Here's the products we used from Chemical Guys!*










*Here's the Transformation Team!*

_From left to right, back row first..._

*Brad, Bret, Forrest, *
*Larry, Louie, Tim, Jeff and me...*









A huge thank you to Louie for trusting Autogeek with his Fiat 500 Sport. We would also like to thank Brad, Bret, Larry, Tim and Forrest for joining us and helping to create the show car finish you see in the above pictures.

:thumb:


----------

